# SIMPLICITY - A Simple Nano Aquarium Aquascape



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

This aquascape took me less than 10 minutes to do .A really simple aquascape perfect for the smaller tropical fish. The tank is about 15 gallons.
I hope you enjoyed the video.

I wasn't keeping the tank running. It was just for the video - Took it all apart 5Ã¯Â»Â¿ mins after filming 

The simplicity idea came from Amano Takashi, someone who I would love to meet! His work is so inspiring to me.

The Neon Tetras were only in the tank for 5 minutes then returned to my tropical tank.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

I dig it. I like the glass idea for filling the tank, too. Never thought of that. If only I had a rimless 10-20g tank...


----------

